

Here's a billion dollar idea for an app - vskr
http://local-guide.tumblr.com/post/26401821211/location-based-q-a-is-the-future

======
nagarch
Nice idea...especially what is happening around here...does twitter / news
trends partly your question...but its not in one place!

------
mooism2
Siri?

Judging by reviews of the latest Android, that's getting there too.

